

Show HN: passtext.in – stop storing passwords in email archives - passtext
https://passtext.in/

======
passtext
I wrote this tool after a hacker broke into my email account... and found a
bunch of passwords for other accounts that I've shared with trusted employees
in the past.

I thought HN might appreciate the security features of this site's particular
implementation (click [about] for details).

~~~
Aaronn
Is it open source?

------
fiatjaf
I liked it, but only after I read the [about] section, maybe you should leave
it open automatically.

------
fiatjaf
Suggestion: maybe hosting an alternative HTML client in a GitHub page, so
people can easily browse the source, link to it (you will also be able to link
to it from your [about] text) track when it has changed, and be sure you're
not cheating then.

------
Eridrus
So pretty much the same thing as cryptobin.org or 0bin.net or
defuse.ca/pastebin.htm which I found by googling "crypto pastebin"?

